# So...my baby doesn't cry when hungry?



## misspriss

My LO doesn't cry much, only when he is in pain or sudden discomfort (suddenly cold, etc).

When he got out of the hospital, he was on a strict 3 hour feeding schedule. I was instructed to wake him up to feed, which I did. Recently, he has gone up to sometimes every 2 hours during the day, but if I let him I know he would sleep longer at night.

After he gained 8.5 ounces per week (over the WHO average weight gain for 0-3 month old babies per week, which is 5.5-7.5 ounces) I asked his doctor if I could let him go a little longer at night, especially since he was eating more often during the day, and they said to go ahead and go up to 4-5 hours at night, if he wants to.

Well anyway, I set the alarm at 5 hours at night, assuming he would probably wake up before then. Every time I wake up at 5 hours, he is fussing and hungry, but he never cries or fusses loud enough to wake me up? It's just fussiness, never crying. He hardly ever cries when he is hungry. 

Am I just timing it perfectly right and he is just starting to wake up, or do you think he has been awake-ish and hungry for a long time? He doesn't even cry when he is hungry during the day, I feed him when he starts rooting around and eating his hands....

I'm so confused, is this a preemie thing? Does my baby just not cry much? Do you think he would cry if I let him go long enough (not like I'm going to try it to find out!)? I'm so confused. He's pretty old now, 39 weeks adjusted today, or 5 weeks+ regular age...


----------



## lozzy21

Crying is one of the last hunger signs so if you were to leave him I sure he would.


----------



## Sam182

My son didn't cry for a long time. He made up for it though!


----------



## AmyB1978

My girl was also a 34 weeker and it took her awhile to figure out hunger at all, even rooting/etc. She did ok nursing, but it was definitely all on my agenda, not hers at first. The. She would be rooting, lip smacking, etc. I wish I could remember exactly when the hunger signs kicked in, but I can't. Crying for hunger was the last she showed though.

It sounds like your little guy just has a clued in Mama who gets him fed before the crying starts. Glad he is doing/gaining so well, keep up the good work!


----------



## jandksmommy

My daughter was a 23 weeker and she is exactly like your little one. She cries very rarely and it is with physical discomfort or crankiness but rarely cries when hungry. She is 6 months old now (2 months adjusted age) and will sleep 6-7 hours during the night but still does not wake up crying. She grunts and wiggles but doesn't cry. I was kind of hoping that this was personality thing but from the sounds of the other posts, the screaming is coming!


----------



## whistle

As pp said crying is a very late sign of hunger, especially in a young baby. By the time we got home I stopped waking him up at night for a feed. He did wake through the night, and I found that the fussing would wake me as he was in our room and I was hyper vigilant but we started to move towards him knowing night and day and doing more of his feeding in the day. He would cluster feed for hours before bed, from about 5pm to 10pm off and on, and very very gradually started stretching out his night feeds.


----------



## whistle

Oh, and my LO is 2 now and was always a non-crier. I mean obviously he cried, but he was very chilled out and even now doesn't cry over toddler squabbles etc. I think The amount of crying can vary a lot from baby to baby.


----------



## AP

Alex never cried til 6 months or so, it was pretty weird for me!


----------



## misspriss

I guess LO _does_ cry, he proved it on the way home last night...he really dislikes the car/carseat.

He woke my up 30 minutes before the alarm last night, I honestly can't remember if he cried or just fussed a lot but he probably did cry a little. I guess he is capable! He just doesn't do it much...


----------



## justhoping

my premie he wa tired and did not wake hard enough to cry....i had to set an alarm to feed him...if he is anywhere 5 pounds or under you need to feed every 2 hours....6 pounds at least three....

i found premies do not cry much when it comes to hunger till when there bigger and stronger.....


----------



## Stelly

Mine grunts and whimpers when hungry, recently started doing major hand sucking as a cue. He has to be at the absolute end of his hunger rope to start crying.


----------



## misspriss

justhoping said:


> my premie he wa tired and did not wake hard enough to cry....i had to set an alarm to feed him...if he is anywhere 5 pounds or under you need to feed every 2 hours....6 pounds at least three....
> 
> i found premies do not cry much when it comes to hunger till when there bigger and stronger.....

The hospital instructed me upon his discharge (at less than 5lbs) every 3-4 hours. His pediatrician said at past 6lbs I could keep that schedule during the day and drop to 4-5 hours at night. I will follow their advice on how often to feed him, thanks!

He sometimes eats every 2 hours during the day. I feed him pretty much on demand and just don't let him go over 4 hours during the day and 5 hours at night. He usually wakes up before then and makes hunger cues.

He's gotten pretty good and letting me know when he is hungry, mostly though I just watch for cues, he doesn't cry much.

Even at night, if he does cry, it is really short - I don't remember him ever crying, just fussing a lot and it wakes me up, usually right on schedule around 4 hours.

Since we have passed his due date, I am more comfortable with feeding on demand/not worrying about the schedule. He is probably close to 7lbs now (I will weigh him today, I am expecting 6lbs 9oz - give or take a little).


----------



## justhoping

misspriss said:


> justhoping said:
> 
> 
> my premie he wa tired and did not wake hard enough to cry....i had to set an alarm to feed him...if he is anywhere 5 pounds or under you need to feed every 2 hours....6 pounds at least three....
> 
> i found premies do not cry much when it comes to hunger till when there bigger and stronger.....
> 
> The hospital instructed me upon his discharge (at less than 5lbs) every 3-4 hours. His pediatrician said at past 6lbs I could keep that schedule during the day and drop to 4-5 hours at night. I will follow their advice on how often to feed him, thanks!
> 
> He sometimes eats every 2 hours during the day. I feed him pretty much on demand and just don't let him go over 4 hours during the day and 5 hours at night. He usually wakes up before then and makes hunger cues.
> 
> He's gotten pretty good and letting me know when he is hungry, mostly though I just watch for cues, he doesn't cry much.
> 
> Even at night, if he does cry, it is really short - I don't remember him ever crying, just fussing a lot and it wakes me up, usually right on schedule around 4 hours.
> 
> Since we have passed his due date, I am more comfortable with feeding on demand/not worrying about the schedule. He is probably close to 7lbs now (I will weigh him today, I am expecting 6lbs 9oz - give or take a little).Click to expand...

you had a question, i had three premies, i thought i could help with advice like everyone else did...im sorry i offended you.....the advice was for support not criticizing you... :(

sounds like your little bubs is catching up nicely


----------



## misspriss

Ah no big deal I didn't mean to act offended I may have been a little sensitive. People sometimes act like I let him go too long between feedings or something but I am following hospital orders.

Guess what, he weighed 7lbs today. Ten days ago at the doctor he was only 5lbs 13oz, so that means in 10 days he gained 19 ounces! That is almost 2 ounces per day, or 13oz per week. According to the WHO, the average weight gain for 0-3 month old (no data for preemies) babies who are breastfed is 5.5-7.5 oz - that means he gained almost DOUBLE the average. That is freaking awesome. He gained 8.5 ounces the week before the last doctors appointment. He is gaining like CRAZY.


----------



## justhoping

misspriss said:


> Ah no big deal I didn't mean to act offended I may have been a little sensitive. People sometimes act like I let him go too long between feedings or something but I am following hospital orders.
> 
> Guess what, he weighed 7lbs today. Ten days ago at the doctor he was only 5lbs 13oz, so that means in 10 days he gained 19 ounces! That is almost 2 ounces per day, or 13oz per week. According to the WHO, the average weight gain for 0-3 month old (no data for preemies) babies who are breastfed is 5.5-7.5 oz - that means he gained almost DOUBLE the average. That is freaking awesome. He gained 8.5 ounces the week before the last doctors appointment. He is gaining like CRAZY.

that is awsome!! Sounds like your little man is catching up to all the big kids :thumbup:


----------

